# ToTW Bison Vs Lamb meal



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

*ToTW Bison Vs Lamb formula*

I'm currently feeding Kane ToTW Sierra Mountain - lamb formula.

He's doing fine but was thinking about switching him over to the Bison formula - High Prairie.

Anyways here are the breakdowns. Kane is right around 10 weeks old.

Bison formula is as follows.

Ingredients
Bison, lamb meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 32.0%	Minimum
Crude Fat 18.0	Minimum
Crude Fiber 3.0%	Maximum
Moisture 10.0%	Maximum
Zinc	150 mg/kg	Minimum
Selenium	0.4 mg/kg	Minimum
Vitamin E	150 IU/kg	Minimum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids	2.8%	Minimum
Omega-3 Fatty Acids	0.3%	Minimum

Calorie Content: 3,719 kcal/kg (369 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy.

Vs Lamb Formula

Ingredients
Lamb, lamb meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, peas, canola oil, potato protein, roasted lamb, tomato pomace, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, mixed tocopherols (a natural preservative and source of vitamin E) dried chicory root, taurine, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 25.0%	Minimum
Crude Fat 15.0%	Minimum
Crude Fiber 4.0%	Maximum
Moisture 10.0%	Maximum
Zinc	150 mg/kg	Minimum
Selenium	0.4 mg/kg	Minimum
Vitamin E	150 IU/kg	Minimum
Taurine *	.05%	Minimum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids	2.4%	Minimum
Omega-3 Fatty Acids	0.3%	Minimum

Calorie Content: Calorie Content 3,611 kcal/kg (338 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ones just higher in protein and fat....
i would go with lamb tho its lower in those departments. too much protein can be a bad thing, if you want to go higher at around 8 months thats a good timesince there usually not sprouting a whole lot and there starting to thicken up a lil


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Bison is like 31% protien. I know too high of protien is bad for young pups but beside that it was too rich for my 1 and 3 yr old dogs... We stick to the salmon and fowl...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

we use the salmon BB wilderness.
we used to use the chicken but prtein was like 41% and he doesnt work enough for that. shooot its winter he barely goes pee outside he's such a priss


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. That's what I figured. He gets a spoonful of Greek yogurt every feeding too.

I think we'll stick with the Lamb. 

Appreciate it.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

glad to help


----------



## gsxr (Sep 5, 2010)

I am switching Nugget over from the Bison to the lamb she isnt a very big eater barely picks at it during the day I put a scoop of greek yogart and she ate almost half a cup of the lamb she is 10 months and 48 lbs and eats alittle over a cup a day and thats it


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

That greek yogurt (I use Chobani) is goooood stuff. Kane and I both eat it everyday.


----------

